# This has to be blowing coat...



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I brushed Gracie last night and this is what I got. She is only 7 1/2 months old...so I know she is young...but this is crazy! 
I gave her a bath today...so in the last one she is all clean and white (except for the staining that doesn't come off)...and of course, in her favorite spot (the neezer tree hahahaha)...
Also, her fur on her back is coming in really kind of coarse...not silky, not cottony, what is that called? Will this be how her adult coat is?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Gracie is so cute in her fancy Neezer tree! I bet she's the only one with one of those!

ound:

Yep, welcome to coat blowing!

I don't know what to say about her hair coming in coarse...someone knowledgeable will answer that, I'm sure.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah, I have suspected she has been in the beginnings of blowing coat for the last month...this is crazy...how long does it last? 
As of right now we have every mat out! YAY I have had a couple of piles similar to this in the the last week...maybe not quite as large...but close!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Wow! I've never gotten that much and I thought Scooter was blowing too. Maybe not? Gracie is so cute!!!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks Ann...her hair looks so fluffy and fly away after her bath...


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

They've said on other posts that the CB stage lasts up to 9 weeks.

Keep up the good work! And, keep up your stock of treats!
:rockon:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Believe it or not that doesn't look like much to me. It would be the tip of the iceberg for Milo. I wish I had taken photos of the hair I've had to cut or work out, and we're not finished yet. It's a nightmare. Worst part is, I have Bailey well into coat blowing at this point too. It isn't easy, but it does pass.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm in coat blowing hell too. Not the best time to be growing out his coat.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Gracie doesn't have a really thick coat...so I'm wondering if that makes a difference on the amount? 
Geri, does Milo have a heavy coat?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo had a very heavy undercoat. Now -- not so much.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

If Gracie is starting the blowing coat stage, you have my sympathies. Maddie has an *extremely* thick coat, and blew her coat twice. I thought it would never end. She had an all silky coat before she blew it. Now the black on her rump and the belton area on her mid back is coarser. The hair on her head, neck, chest, and legs is still silky. You never know what you're going to get!


----------

